# 2000-2009 Aging Badly?



## Zardnaar (Nov 7, 2019)

This thread is about things that have aged badly from the early 2000's.

Normally it's things from the 70s to 90s that crop up. Amazon has Jackass 2 and I watched it over 2 nights and yeah. Has not aged well.

So what can you think of that falls into the what were they/we thinking. A few I can think of.

Jackass
2002-2000. As I mentioned this is really puerile now but it was kind of funny/shocking. Most of the guys in it had drug and booze related problems no surprise.

Subway
Remember Jared? Ouch.

Nu Metal.
Died circa 2003, doesn't have a great legacy or reputation now. Looking through my CD collection I don't have to many but there's a Slipknot and a Limp Bizkit CD in there. I preferred Fear Factory and other metal bands though.

WWF Attitude Era
Dwayne the Rock Johnson is one of the biggest movie stars now. Wrestlemania 2001 was the zenith of the AE and the end. Guys more or less killing themselves in ring and people like Jericho leading chants in arenas calling a women a 4 letter word and the way women were portrayed.....


----------



## darjr (Nov 7, 2019)

The death of the hobby


----------



## Hriston (Nov 7, 2019)

Mounting the U.S. flag in the back of a pickup has gotten really old.


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 7, 2019)

The _Friends_ sitcom.
_Seinfield,_ too, now that I mention it.
Hell, television in general and sitcoms in particular.
My cholesterol levels.
Bacon-flavored Everything.
Apple (the company).
Sport utility vehicles.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 8, 2019)

CleverNickName said:


> The _Friends_ sitcom.
> _Seinfield,_ too, now that I mention it.
> Hell, television in general and sitcoms in particular.
> My cholesterol levels.
> ...




What's wrong with Seinfeld? I remember soup Nazi episode but never really got the show back then and didn't find it funny.


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 8, 2019)

Zardnaar said:


> What's wrong with Seinfeld? I remember soup Nazi episode but never really got the show back then and didn't find it funny.



The show as a whole just didn't age very well, in my opinion.

But now that I think about it, my opinion might be biased.  I saw a Jerry Seinfeld interview on Late Night back in 2015, where he was complaining about political correctness and how he wouldn't perform on college campuses anymore because "kids today are so easily offended" or somesuch.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 8, 2019)

Jackass wasn't good to begin with.  Kind of like saying a pizza made with rotten anchovies didn't age well...

Auto Tune didn't age well at all.

Wearing plastic glasses frames without lenses...

B. Dalton Booksellers, Waldenbooks, and Borders Books - none of them aged well (being defunct).


----------



## darjr (Nov 8, 2019)

Apparently the demographic age of folks hitting this site. It’s nice but I feel old. Ah well, more bench press.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 8, 2019)

Umbran said:


> Jackass wasn't good to begin with.  Kind of like saying a pizza made with rotten anchovies didn't age well...
> 
> Auto Tune didn't age well at all.
> 
> ...




Wasn't a massive Jackass fan back in the day, watched season 1 iirc. 

 Had a certain shock value I suppose.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm not familiar with any of the things in the OP!


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 8, 2019)

CleverNickName said:


> The show as a whole just didn't age very well, in my opinion.
> 
> But now that I think about it, my opinion might be biased.  I saw a Jerry Seinfeld interview on Late Night back in 2015, where he was complaining about political correctness and how he wouldn't perform on college campuses anymore because "kids today are so easily offended" or somesuch.




 I wouldn't go see him if it was free and local. Stand ups not really my thing though although I have enjoyed some specials on Netflix like Katherine Ryan. 

 We liked her from the British panel shows though.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 8, 2019)

Morrus said:


> I'm not familiar with any of the things in the OP!




A few weren't very good back then, they're worse now.

Nu Metal was Korn, Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit etc. You've never heard Numb?


That one's not to bad IMHO.

 Subway was pushed as being healthy using Jared as a spokesman. He is currently a guest in the US penitentiary system for kiddie porn.


----------



## Hussar (Nov 8, 2019)

Heh, I've been digging out my 2000's era Dragon and Dungeon magazines lately, trawling for stuff to use in my Ghost of Saltmarsh campaign.  Some great adventures, but, the advertisements ?  Yeah, some of that stuff does NOT age well.

What was that online game?  Evony Online.  Now there's some advertising that shows its age.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 8, 2019)

Zardnaar said:


> A few weren't very good back then, they're worse now.
> 
> Nu Metal was Korn, Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit etc. You've never heard Numb?
> 
> ...



It's OK, you don't need to show me your music videos. I'm not going to watch them!


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 8, 2019)

Morrus said:


> It's OK, you don't need to show me your music videos. I'm not going to watch them!




 Not mine it still gets airplay. I figured if you didn't know what nu metal was you have probably heard it on the radio. It crashed and burned around 2003.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 8, 2019)

Hussar said:


> Heh, I've been digging out my 2000's era Dragon and Dungeon magazines lately, trawling for stuff to use in my Ghost of Saltmarsh campaign.  Some great adventures, but, the advertisements ?  Yeah, some of that stuff does NOT age well.
> 
> What was that online game?  Evony Online.  Now there's some advertising that shows its age.




 I remember that and the old Jade Cocoon ads.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 8, 2019)

Zardnaar said:


> Not mine




No, I didn't assume you were _in_ the video. It was yours in the sense that you posted it.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 8, 2019)

Morrus said:


> No, I didn't assume you were _in_ the video. It was yours in the sense that you posted it.




They also did the song off one of the Transformers movies.


----------



## Frankie1969 (Nov 8, 2019)

Jackass hasn't changed. It was puerile and stupid then, and it's exactly the same now. I'm glad your taste has improved.

Edit: NM. General Tabletop Discussion means the entire system. Which doesn't make sense, but OK.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Nov 9, 2019)

Flip phones, myspace ...


----------



## Gradine (Nov 9, 2019)

Neoliberalism


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 9, 2019)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Flip phones, myspace ...




 The good old days when phones lasted 5 days before a charge was needed.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 9, 2019)

Hussar said:


> Heh, I've been digging out my 2000's era Dragon and Dungeon magazines lately, trawling for stuff to use in my Ghost of Saltmarsh campaign.  Some great adventures, but, the advertisements ?  Yeah, some of that stuff does NOT age well.
> 
> What was that online game?  Evony Online.  Now there's some advertising that shows its age.



The advertisements?  Ads for what?  Im wracking my brain and all i remember are ads for miniatures and naughty word.  Maybe my brain didnt bother memorizing the useless stuff.  Still, what were the bad ones.  Also bad because its annoying that they took up space or bad because they were irrelevant or bad for political reasons or bad for "miscellaneous" reasons?


----------



## Undrave (Nov 9, 2019)

Son of the Serpent said:


> The advertisements?  Ads for what?  Im wracking my brain and all i remember are ads for miniatures and naughty word.  Maybe my brain didnt bother memorizing the useless stuff.  Still, what were the bad ones.  Also bad because its annoying that they took up space or bad because they were irrelevant or bad for political reasons or bad for "miscellaneous" reasons?




Evony Online used the power of cleavage to sell a middling kingdom builder game. It had buxom babes with a tag line like "Come play, my lord"

Really neckbeardy stuff.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 9, 2019)

Undrave said:


> Evony Online used the power of cleavage to sell a middling kingdom builder game. It had buxom babes with a tag line like "Come play, my lord"
> 
> Really neckbeardy stuff.



Ah.  That didnt age bad at all.  Ive always found wastes of space annoying.  Buxxome or not.  Thats not worsened because attempts at seduction are always annoying regardless of the decade.
I definitely agree that thats annoying though.  100%.
Gold diggers and neckbeards...yeah.  I want more of that in my d&d.  Sign me up.
I didnt even remember they were a thing due to how hard i was ignoring them lol.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 9, 2019)

Retro gaming night. Girls broke out rock band/ guitar hero in 2019.

 Wine and beer festival.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Nov 9, 2019)

IMO Linkin Park aged just fine, bc it was genuinely good music, whereas most Nu Metal was pretty mediocre (if fun/effective).


----------



## Dioltach (Nov 9, 2019)

For a large part of my demographic, very little after 1989 is really worth remembering. (And of all the examples listed in this thread, Friends is the only one that I even liked to begin with.)


----------



## Bohandas (Nov 9, 2019)

I actually think Jackass is due for a comeback. Or at least something like it, as many of the original guys are probably too old to handle those kinds of stunts now.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 9, 2019)

Dioltach said:


> For a large part of my demographic, very little after 1989 is really worth remembering. (And of all the examples listed in this thread, Friends is the only one that I even liked to begin with.)



Nothing in the last 30 years?


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Nov 9, 2019)

Bohandas said:


> I actually think Jackass is due for a comeback.



Disney should buy and reboot it.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 9, 2019)

Theo R Cwithin said:


> Disney should buy and reboot it.



I can understand that you would like to see it rebooted, but why by Disney in particular.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 9, 2019)

That is indeed a weird choice.  Im assuming its a tongue in cheek comment on how it seems disney is buying up everything conceivable lately?  But not sure.


----------



## Bohandas (Nov 9, 2019)

Son of the Serpent said:


> That is indeed a weird choice.  Im assuming its a tongue in cheek comment on how it seems disney is buying up everything conceivable lately?  But not sure.



And presumably also the fact that they're rebooting all their shows and movies (except Rescue Rangers for some reason)


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Nov 9, 2019)

Morrus said:


> I can understand that you would like to see it rebooted, but why by Disney in particular.



Sorry! It was a tongue-in-cheek comment, just as Son of the Serpent and Bohandas guessed.
Apparently, I need to work on my snark skills.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 9, 2019)

Bohandas said:


> And presumably also the fact that they're rebooting all their shows and movies (except Rescue Rangers for some reason)



Agreed
(I have some ideas about why not rescue rangers.  Some profit based.  Some politics.  I wish they would too.)


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 9, 2019)

Theo R Cwithin said:


> Sorry! It was a tongue-in-cheek comment, just as Son of the Serpent and Bohandas guessed.
> Apparently, I need to work on my snark skills.



Even though i was unsure i got a laugh out of it.  The uncertainty was only after the laugh.  It was good snark.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 9, 2019)

Shows like jackass are probably dead. Once the shock value wears off they become stupid fast even if you went heh heh at first.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 9, 2019)

Very true.  I actually havent seen it though.

Actually, i dont watch very many commedies.  Some.  Not many.


----------



## dragoner (Nov 9, 2019)

The War on Terror, that aged badly. The curtailment of civil liberties? Bad.

On other fronts working 80 hours a week to raise my kids and put them through college, some end results weren't so bad, getting divorced in the end pretty much sucked tho'. Things like this occupied 100% of my attention.


----------



## Undrave (Nov 10, 2019)

Zardnaar said:


> View attachment 115590
> 
> Retro gaming night. Girls broke out rock band/ guitar hero in 2019.
> 
> Wine and beer festival.




Remember when we all collectively decided to just stop playing with plastic instruments practically over night?



Bohandas said:


> And presumably also the fact that they're rebooting all their shows and movies (except Rescue Rangers for some reason)




The Rescue Rangers are appearing in the next season of DuckTales!



Zardnaar said:


> Shows like jackass are probably dead. Once the shock value wears off they become stupid fast even if you went heh heh at first.




Plus you can find that sort of thing on Youtube now...


----------



## R_J_K75 (Nov 10, 2019)

Billy Mays didnt age well.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 10, 2019)

CleverNickName said:


> The show as a whole just didn't age very well, in my opinion.
> 
> But now that I think about it, my opinion might be biased.  I saw a Jerry Seinfeld interview on Late Night back in 2015, where he was complaining about political correctness and how he wouldn't perform on college campuses anymore because "kids today are so easily offended" or somesuch.



There are a ton of comediennes who agree with him. "Safe spaces" and "comedy" don't really go together. The truly strange thing here is it is Jerry Seinfeld saying this. He works clean, for the most part and is the opposite of edgy/in-your-face and yet he still feels limited by what is allowed on many campuses today.

As for the show, the show is about unlikable people. That's the core of its humor. That can be off-putting. I doubt it's that it didn't age as much as getting older makes it harder to tolerate bad behavior and stupidity
. The same could be said for people who may have one liked Jackass and don't like it now. The material didn't change. Your tolerance for stupidity changed.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 10, 2019)

Seinfeld was very different to most sitcoms I 1989. I think it got here 1990 or 91. 

 I never got it idk why. I was young, Friends exploded a few years later 95 here iirc. 

 Early 90s for comedy I liked Hogan's Heroes, Married with Children, Simpsons, Bottom. Hogan's Heroes was on Saturday mornings or afternoons 1991 iirc I was 12. 

 Not big on sitcoms or stand up generally.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 10, 2019)

??? Hogan's Heroes was made in the early 70s, pre-M*A*S*H. It could never be made today.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 10, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> ??? Hogan's Heroes was made in the early 70s, pre-M*A*S*H. It could never be made today.




60s pre M*A*S*H it was on TV here around the same time as Seinfeld started. Reruns.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Nov 10, 2019)

Napoleon Dynamite 
Crocs
MTV reality TV
Bedazzled jeans


----------



## Bohandas (Nov 10, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> There are a ton of comediennes who agree with him. "Safe spaces" and "comedy" don't really go together. The truly strange thing here is it is Jerry Seinfeld saying this. He works clean, for the most part and is the opposite of edgy/in-your-face and yet he still feels limited by what is allowed on many campuses today.




Yeah. That's today's socio-policial environment.

EDIT:
And that's why the world needs Jackass now more than ever


----------



## trappedslider (Nov 10, 2019)

traditional message boards


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 10, 2019)

Zardnaar said:


> 60s pre M*A*S*H it was on TV here around the same time as Seinfeld started. Reruns.



Then every popular show that ever existed is "on" if it is in reruns. That's not what is usually meant by contemporary with Seinfeld. Hogan's Heroes was show during the time of the Vietnam War. Seinfeld was not.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 10, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> Then every popular show that ever existed is "on" if it is in reruns. That's not what is usually meant by contemporary with Seinfeld. Hogan's Heroes was show during the time of the Vietnam War. Seinfeld was not.




 I know all I did was list what comedies I was watching when Seinfeld started here. Context was what my tastes were at the time.

 I never got Seinfeld for whatever reasons, neither did my mother. It wasn't to my taste. 

 Thread drifted a bit as Seinfeld finished up in 98 iirc,  not 2000-2009. I don't mind as such and someone might have watched it for the 1st time in 2000 or whatever.


----------



## Hussar (Nov 10, 2019)

Bohandas said:


> Yeah. That's today's socio-policial environment.
> 
> EDIT:
> And that's why the world needs Jackass now more than ever




The funny thing is, no, it's got nothing to do with "today's" socio-political environment.  

Don't punch down was ALWAYS the watch word in comedy.  Today's comedians complaining about not being able to do comedy today, were the first ones decrying yesterday's comedians being offensive.  

Here's a clipping from 1958:







The more things change..


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 10, 2019)

Hussar said:


> The funny thing is, no, it's got nothing to do with "today's" socio-political environment.
> 
> Don't punch down was ALWAYS the watch word in comedy.  Today's comedians complaining about not being able to do comedy today, were the first ones decrying yesterday's comedians being offensive.
> 
> ...




 Lol. +1good sir.


----------



## Undrave (Nov 10, 2019)

Hussar said:


> The funny thing is, no, it's got nothing to do with "today's" socio-political environment.
> 
> Don't punch down was ALWAYS the watch word in comedy.  Today's comedians complaining about not being able to do comedy today, were the first ones decrying yesterday's comedians being offensive.
> 
> ...




The only thing that changed is that people aren't willing to take insults laying down anymore...


----------



## Hussar (Nov 10, 2019)

Well, to be fair, they never really were.  What's changed is that those who are not taking the insults laying down now have a larger venue to make their voices heard. 

But, I mean, even if you go back a ways, it's always been problematic for comics.  Mel Brooks almost was ruined by The Producers back in the 60's.  Was totally panned, and was seriously criticized for making Hitler jokes only a couple of decades after the end of WWII.  Now, The Producers is a major Broadway hit, and has won more awards than it can count.  

Monty Python's The Life of Brian was banned, or rated X in most of Europe and is now seen as one of the greatest things ever.

What's really changed is that it's becoming clear that punching down and pandering to young white males who feel threatened by "PC culture" is becoming less and less acceptable.


----------



## Bohandas (Nov 10, 2019)

"_...now you know who doesn't like that joke is people with nut allergies, and you know who does like that joke is everyone else. And I feel conflicted about that because there's 500 people in this room right now and 497 of us are like 'Ha ha! Nuts in the air!' and three of us, secretly, are like 'that's my life' and I don't want to be that to you, but jokes have to be about something..._"


----------



## Gladius Legis (Nov 11, 2019)

Quicktime events and the glut of video games from that decade that leaned on them.


----------



## Istbor (Nov 12, 2019)

Zardnaar said:


> A few weren't very good back then, they're worse now.
> 
> Nu Metal was Korn, Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit etc. You've never heard Numb?
> 
> ...




Ummm... I am not sure I understand this. Yes, I can see how Jackass hasn't aged well. But was it good in the first place?

Subway still seems fine to me. Of course eating at a fast food sandwich shop isn't as healthy as making it yourself. Jared is long gone, and I think the company has pretty successfully divorced itself from him. There are still a billion of the places all over. 

And Nu Metal? Do you know how many bands that encompasses? And how many of those are still popular? Heck, Slayer is still somehow out there touring and being successful. Not to mention a bunch of others. You listed like one of the worst bands ever, and then one where the front man died. Korn is still selling out concerts. 

Nu Metal is an awfully large umbrella, and there are groups under it that are certainly still thriving and making hits. 

This seems more of a thread about, "hey, remember this stuff" rather then things that have aged badly. I do however agree, I can't watch old sitcoms anymore. Kind of rough.


----------



## Arnwolf666 (Nov 12, 2019)

Morrus said:


> I can understand that you would like to see it rebooted, but why by Disney in particular.



I think pure sarcasm and irony lol


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 12, 2019)

Istbor said:


> Ummm... I am not sure I understand this. Yes, I can see how Jackass hasn't aged well. But was it good in the first place?
> 
> Subway still seems fine to me. Of course eating at a fast food sandwich shop isn't as healthy as making it yourself. Jared is long gone, and I think the company has pretty successfully divorced itself from him. There are still a billion of the places all over.
> 
> ...




Slayers thrash metal. They're one of the big 4 thrash metal bands along with Metallica, Anthrax, Megadeth.


----------



## Bohandas (Nov 12, 2019)

Hussar said:


> Monty Python's The Life of Brian was banned, or rated X in most of Europe




What? Really? Why?

I mean, I can see it being banned in the UK because they ban everything and don't need a reason (for heaven's sake they even thought _The Driller Killer_ was shocking and that's one of the most boring movies (no pun intended) that I've ever sat through) but I always got the impression that mainland Europe was generally more permissive.



Hussar said:


> and is now seen as one of the greatest things ever.




It's good. It's no _Holy Grail_ though.


----------



## Arnwolf666 (Nov 12, 2019)

Bohandas said:


> What? Really? Why?
> 
> I mean, I can see it being banned in the UK because they ban everything and don't need a reason (for heaven's sake they even thought _The Driller Killer_ was shocking and that's one of the most boring movies I've ever sat through) but I always got the impression that mainland Europe was generally more permissive.
> 
> ...



The life of Brian was more popular in Britain that the holy grail.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 12, 2019)

Bohandas said:


> What? Really? Why?
> 
> I mean, I can see it being banned in the UK because they ban everything and don't need a reason (for heaven's sake they even thought _The Driller Killer_ was shocking and that's one of the most boring movies (no pun intended) that I've ever sat through) but I always got the impression that mainland Europe was generally more permissive.
> 
> ...




 Probably because of blasphemy laws.


----------



## Bohandas (Nov 12, 2019)

That makes sense I guess. I suppose the entire world was pretty backwards until around the 1990's.

EDIT:
And not all of the 90's either. Now that I think of it, there was an actual literal witch trial in my country in 1991 in Oak Hill, Texas.


----------

